# Testing out Mobile Template



## Gizmo (26/9/14)

I have integrated a mobile template which is very similar to Facebook.

Could you guys please see if it loads on your mobile devices? If so how does it look, is it any good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

No change visible on tapatalk. Everything works as normal though.

via Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (26/9/14)

johan said:


> No change visible on tapatalk. Everything works as normal though.
> 
> via Tapatalk



Wont work on Tapatalk, if you browse it on your phone normally.


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Wont work on Tapatalk, if you browse it on your phone normally.



Ok, will give it a try and report back.


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have integrated a mobile template which is very similar to Facebook.
> 
> Could you guys please see if it loads on your mobile devices? If so how does it look, is it any good?



will give it a try and report feedback..


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

Now I see, it looks different, however can't test various functions as it forces me to open up in Tapatalk.


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

Just briefly tested on ios7 safari, and it looks good, I like the quick access toolbar - top left, which enables tapatalk like control. 

So far much, much better.


----------



## Nooby (26/9/14)

Everything fits nicely now in the mobile browser. Before, I had to zoom in every time. Banners are also perfectly aligned with the pages. Nicely done, will be a pleasure browsing from my phone now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (26/9/14)

Thanks it's much more mobile friendly. I didn't really enjoy tapatalk so I used to browse all the time from my phone and had to zoom in on every page. Loving the mobile friendly system now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/9/14)

Looks good, will try it for a while on safari.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/9/14)

Wow what an improvement! I get frustrated with Tapatalk and now I can do it from my Safari browser on my phone! Really nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

